# High resolution CT of chest?



## skillingbeck (Nov 6, 2008)

I've seen several reports where the doctor does a CT scan of the chest with contrast and then does a high resolution CT scan of the chest and gives measurements of each section of the chest that he does.  Is there a difference in the coding or is it still 71260?


----------



## JBell (Nov 11, 2008)

*CT of Chest*

High Resolution means "special images" which there is no charge for those.
It could be 71250, 71260 or 71270. 

JBell, CPC


----------

